# TULIP defended?



## bond-servant (Feb 4, 2005)

Being a bit of a reforming Baptist... I am struggling with the concept that God preordained some to be saved and some to go to hell, and did not die so everyone would be saved. 
I see the verses that limited atonement derived from, and I know the arguments against. Is there a thread or a web site that defends TULIP - answers the arguments and interpretations against it? I'd really like to read it. 

thanks


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)

There are many such articles at http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/doctrinesofgrace.html

Also, I have a Scripture compilation with notes at http://www.apuritansmind.com/TULIP/BlumChristopherDoctrinesOfGrace.htm


----------



## bond-servant (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Chris! :bigsmile:


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 4, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------

